# Possible Missed Miscarriage?



## Bumpety (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello there,

I am really looking for a second opinion.  I have been waiting for over two weeks now to find out whether I am having a missed miscarriage and the wait is intolerable.

I would really appreciate your thoughts on whether it's possible that a private scan could have misdiagnosed me.

I tested positive on a HPT on the 1st January, Clearblue dated me at 2-3 weeks, meaning I was 4-5 weeks from my LMP.  I was just about to start my 5th round of IVF when I conceived naturally out of the blue in December.  I got my HCG tested and my first reading was 484, 48 hours later it was 2115 which was great.  However when I had it re-checked 3 days later whilst it had increased it had not doubled it had only gone up to 2250.  At this point I called my IVF clinic as I was concerned even though this was a natural pregnancy they agreed to scan me and told me to come in when I should have been 6 weeks to the day.  I continued to have blood drawn and my HCG rose again to 3350, 6203 etc.  My private hospital told me that once HCG reaches a certain point ultrasound is more accurate.  

At my 6 week scan, there was a gestational sac, the sonographer dated me at 4 1/2 weeks and told me to return in 2 weeks.

I decided I could not bear the long 2 week wait so I paid to have a private scan a week later at 7 weeks.  At this scan the outline of a yolk scan was now seen and my sac had grown to 11mm from 4mm.  I was still dated at 5 1/2 weeks.  I was told at the private scan company that they could not confirm viability and to return in a week.

I returned two weeks ago now, according to my LMP I should have been 8 weeks, the scan showed a strongly defined yolk sac this time and my gestational sac had grown but only to 14mm in a week.  I was told I was miscarrying and to go home and wait.

After a week and a half I called my GP to see if my EPU could offer me a final scan to see how I could manage the miscarriage and I am due to return shortly for this scan but my GP seems to think that because my cycles since doing IVF have been anywhere from 32-36 days in the last 6 months that I am not as far a long as I think.

My question is please is am I kidding myself holding out any hope that this could be a viable pregnancy.  The last two weeks have been torture and I really need to be realistic.  If I did ovulate late and have a longer cycle I could potentially be 1-2 weeks behind meaning at my last scan I could have possibly been 6-7 weeks rather than 8 but at that stage should a fetal pole and heartbeat been seen?

Any options would be much appreciated.

Sincere thanks.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi bumpety

Sorry for delay. Computer issues. 

Yes it is possible. Early scans are very difficult and this is why no decisions are usually made on one scan findings they will usually have you return after a wk or two to confirm. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------

